# For Sale BMW 635CSi parts.



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the following parts for sale.
Part # 51211847588: NEW Driver's side exterior Door Handle still in package. $60
# 52101917222: New Shaft Cable still in package. $8
# 13621466349: Supersede to 13627547981 Used Volume Air Flow Sensor. $300
# 65811373726: Used On Board Computer Relay.$50
New Smead White Gauge Decals. still in package. Make Offer.
Used 1984 735 Circut Board. Make Offer.
Thanks
Koopman


----------

